# The Kooligans: Traveler and Didgeridoo



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok, so I don't post here often, lurk a lot, but don't post. But since my newest Koolie, Didgeridoo (Didgie) just came into the country I figured I had to break my silence. 

So let me introduce my little Didgeridoo. Trouble personified.


IMG_2005 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

Don't let the eyes fool you, she's evil


IMG_3962 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

Traveler wasn't thrilled with his new sister


IMG_3950 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

But he's coming around


Collage by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr


IMG_4254 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

She's a drivey little thing. Crazy desire for tug. Her sister is a retrieving nut, found the tennis ball first thing. 


IMG_2333 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

Stalky stalky


IMG_4107 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

It moved so I need to come bite it


IMG_2175 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr


IMG_4129 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

Her in her bike trailer that I got for 25 dollars (Score!) so she can go on bike rides with Travler and I.


IMG_1942 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

And then just some of my boy. The love of my life, Traveler. 


IMG_3468 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

Enjoying summer so far!


IMG_2462 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

And looking handsome


IMG_2694 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

Still standing on things


IMG_3120 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

And being a loudmouth


IMG_2646 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

In our training to do a handstand he's developed a love of backing up things. And by that I mean everything. 


IMG_2156 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

He's so much fun


IMG_4210 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr


IMG_2798 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

And my happy happy boy


IMG_2940 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

Life is going to be interesting with two of them


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs!!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

I literally squealed out loud upon my first glimpse of Didgie (Cute name!). She is ADORABLE.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

My love for your dogs is neverending


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Great pictures and awesome dogs!


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

OMG I want, I want, I want!! I adore Koolie's, remind me a lot of the Kelpie. They're both just so beautiful


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Lovely dogs, and great pics


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

She's adorable. And I always enjoy some Traveler pics.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Your dogs are beyond gorgeous in my eyes ... I cannot find a word to emphasize how their beauty strikes me!  
Didgeridoo is to die for!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

You have great looking dogs. The pics came out great too. Thanks for sharing


----------



## FG167 (Jun 1, 2012)

Great pics!

*note to self: teach Kastle to back that a** up* LOL


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Yay! More Koolie pics! Traveler is such a heart throb.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

What kind of dogs are they? 

They are hands down the most gorgeous dogs I have _EVER_ seen!!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

They are sooooo beautiful!! Didgie looks like a handful


----------



## turtlesocks (May 18, 2012)

Stunning! Great photos.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

saw your posts on Chaz! Your dogs are gorgeous, your pup is too cute!!


----------



## Haruka (May 2, 2012)

I must say, I am absolutely in love with your dogs! They look so fun and athletic, you must be having the time of your life!


----------

